

Show HN: gr:)interest uses the power of the group to help make good ideas happen - coderheed
http://www.grinterest.com/

======
coderheed
A group of people is stronger than a single person. The simple concept behind
gr:)interest is to use the wisdom of crowds to figure out what needs to
happen, then do what we can to help make it happen.

Please take a look and give any feedback you might have, pro or con. Thank
you.

